# LUL Kentish town south - 2008



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

More of the same.

This time its off to Kentish town south or south Kentish town depending on what you read, All I know is its around the back of a massage parlour in north london.

We bit of history pinched of wiki-thing-a-ma-bob.

South Kentish Town station was opened on 22 June 1907 by the Charing Cross, Euston & Hampstead Railway (CCE&HR) on its branch to Highgate (now Archway).The station was planned to be called Castle Road, however this was changed just before it opened. The Castle Road name had already been fired into the original Leslie Green tiles inside the station, so after the name change they were painted over with the revised name.

The station was temporarily closed following unofficial strike action at Lots Road Power Station during the afternoon of 5 June 1924. It was decided not to re-open the station after the power was restored, due to the very low number of passengers using it; in fact, since as early as 1908 some trains did not stop there. During the Blitz of the Second World War it was adapted for use as an air-raid shelter.

Picture time..............

Plan of station 







After the normal spiral staircase and dark and dirt, you reach the stairs to the former platforms - now removed.






Southbound side.






North bound side.






This is looking up the old stair well shaft, the stairs are gone but you can still see where they went.






Thats about it for South Kentish town apart from this old boiler in one of the rooms at the top of the entrance stairwell.






So thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome, if you like to see a few more pictures then pop over to my FlickR page at :- 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663388986272

Cheers Newage


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2016)

I enjoyed that Newage, well researched and photographed, Jobs a goodun, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2016)

:radar:cool


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2016)

Superb. Very interesting and historical.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 15, 2016)

Been through here on the tube a few times, and have looked out for the remains of this station. But as its pitch black, never saw anything other than a void.

Interesting stuff again, thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Great report.


----------

